# Save files for COD World at War



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

Luckily I saved all my games on a flash drive. Now I just got a new computer and need to load these saves back so I can resume where I left off. 

I have Windows 7 hp. Does anyone know where it's located? I can't find it in My Documents under My Games. I pasted the saves in the game files but when I launch the game, there's nothing there. 

Am I saving it to the right area? Do I have to play a few sessions to let it save first?

thx


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey blackbeagle :wave:

I am assuming you use to have XP? When vista came along, they added this weird security thing. And because of that, some files are not where they are suppose to be. Go to the main folder for call of duty world at war and look for a 'Compatibility files' button. You will be in a new area, when you are there copy your saves there and see if it works . If you run WAW as admin, you can place the saves in the main folder and it should work fine. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

I actually have Windows 7 HP. I go to the folders but do not see a folder such as the one you listed. All I see if Docs, Main, and Zone. I put Save Games also in here but it'd not loading them up.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry I meant that you use to have XP. Typo.

Okay can you tell me where you are going with your files?

Example:

C:\Program Files\Game

Try this:
Go to any windows explorer folder and click alt. Go to tools and then folder options. Go to the view tab and then look for hidden files and folders. Tick the circle 'Show hidden files and folders'. 

Load COD:WAW and make a new account(I believe you can make an infinite amount correct?)

Go to C:\Users\[username] \AppData\Local
\Activision\CoDWaW and place the folder there. 

What is the name of your folder, your account name? I believe there should be a folder such as profiles and then you paste it in there.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

Zealex said:


> Sorry I meant that you use to have XP. Typo.
> 
> Okay can you tell me where you are going with your files?
> 
> ...


It's in C: Program File/Games/COD World at War


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

OK. found the hidden files.

Went to C:
Then Users
My name
App Data
Local
Activision
CODWAW
Players (two files already there: profiles and Save)

I open Save and paste all of my save files. Started the game but there's nothing there. Did I do something wrong?


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

What is the name of the folder that you have? Is it 'profiles', 'saves' or is it an account name? If I know what folder it is, I'll have an idea of what sub-directories it holds, or what sub-directory it needs to go into. I would imagine WaW would be similar to call of duty 4 in file type...hopefully.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

I open Profiles and it has my profile and Save. So I copied and paste all of my previous saves from a flash drive to this file. Once I restarted the game, it still doesn't resume where I left off. It's starting to get frustrating.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, considering I did the exact same thing you are trying.... from XP to Win 7.

I couldnt get it to work... but I did a little research, and I would start by making sure the install on Win 7 is the same version as the install was on XP. Like, did you install any patches on XP, and none on 7?


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

Still have not solved this problem. I wish not to play all the levels again. I loaded the game on my "L" drive but the game saves are on my "C" drive under these folders:

C:
Users
Me
App Data
Local
Activision
COD WaW
Players
Profiles
Sgt Smith
Save

I copied/Paste all my saves to this folder and when I start the game, it is not recognized. I've done this to all of my other games (Crysis, Company of Heroes, Far Cry, and I've managed to resume where I left off. With this one, I can't resume. 

Any ideas?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

try this solution:
under the folder profiles, create a text document file (right click, new text document) and rename it active.
open the txt file and write the folder name in it, eg : if the folder is named ABC, write in the txt file ABC


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

RockmasteR said:


> try this solution:
> under the folder profiles, create a text document file (right click, new text document) and rename it active.
> open the txt file and write the folder name in it, eg : if the folder is named ABC, write in the txt file ABC


There's already a text file in that folder. Right now when I open the *profiles *folder, there's two files in it: Sgtsmith and the Active text file. 

When I open the text file, it says, "Sgtsmith".


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi,

you have to find this path: Activision/CodWAW/then click *Compatibility files*
there "players/profiles" and there copy your save file. I don't have WaW on PC myself, but I think its the same path for MW as WaW.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

hasseli said:


> Hi,
> 
> you have to find this path: Activision/CodWAW/then click *Compatibility files*
> there "players/profiles" and there copy your save file. I don't have WaW on PC myself, but I think its the same path for MW as WaW.


Unfortunately, I wasn't getting anything to work so I just started all over again from the beginning and just finished it last week. Then upon finish, I deleted the game and its content. Thx


----------

